# Fonts



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I had someone in another forum (facebook) ask where did I get the fonts I used on 'Santa's naughty list' sign.
Not sure who turned me on to this site but here it is for anyone who's looking for some cool fonts and dingbats.
https://www.dafont.com/themes.php


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Thanks for posting another "tool" to use.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Cary. As Steve said, another useful "tool".


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this link. Lots of goodies there. Don't forget to contribute or the site will disappear.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cary; those are great fonts! Excellent selection. 
Thanks for the link. I particularly appreciate the instructions at the link on how to correctly download and file them (I tend to get confused when doing stuff with non-MS software...Open Office for example)).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Also, if you want to see all of your fonts installed on your PC, check out "Show Your Fonts" by Wade Instruments. I have it on my computer and it works well.
Show Your Fonts - Display All Your Computer Fonts


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Cary; those are great fonts! Excellent selection.
> Thanks for the link. I particularly appreciate the instructions at the link on how to correctly download and file them (I tend to get confused when doing stuff with non-MS software...Open Office for example)).


I spoke too soon... 
I downloaded a font to my comp. but how do I get Open Office to load into it's font listing?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur talkin' to yurself Dan...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I spoke too soon...
> I downloaded a font to my comp. but how do I get Open Office to load into it's font listing?


Dan, did you extract it and install the font?

If you download and install the small app I linked to above, it will show all of the fonts you have installed on your PC in one or two pages.

You might have to restart Windows.

Here is a screenshot of "Show Your Fonts" displaying a page of the fonts on my PC.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, Mike. Did that, also updated Irfanview and Open Office, just in case.
The font list app works fine, but it hasn't listed the two fonts I downloaded although they show up in the Download folder...? Also don't show up in the OpenOffice font list.
And yes, I unzipped them.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I download the zip file, move it to a new folder so I can find it easily, extract the files, double click on the extracted file name, double click on the 'true type' font file, it should come up and show the fonts for that file, in the upper part of that window you will see "INSTALL". Click on that and it will put it right into your windows font folder. That's it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cary; I'm guessing that if I'm not using Windows software that complicates it...
One of them is working fine in Wordpad but Open Office still doesn't recognize it. The other one that I downloaded keeps giving me error messages.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

DaninVan said:


> Cary; I'm guessing that if I'm not using Windows software that complicates it...
> One of them is working fine in Wordpad but Open Office still doesn't recognize it. The other one that I downloaded keeps giving me error messages.


yeah, if you're mac or lynix, I can't help. I don't know where fonts are stored. In windows, it's, c: drive, windows, then fonts. Sorry I can't help any more then that. I'm sure there's a lot of sites out there, that people use.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

No problem, Cary; I'll keep playing around with it/them. Being as how the fonts originate with different authors/sources not surprising that there are different routines.


----------

